# Misterious crashes

## david_e

Hi,

I have experienced a couple of hard locks, but I can't figure out what is going on. I have an HP Pavilion dv5194ea, and every time it crashed I was using beryl. Actually I always use beryl so I don't know if this is related with the crashes. This is the relevant part of the log:

```

Sep  5 23:35:42 gentoo kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 0460 ffe5e5e5 0000fcdc 00ff1010 00ff1010

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 30,  L2 -> L1

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 5 bytes away.

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting.

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: ipw3945: request scan called when driver not ready.

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: ipw3945: Error sending ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: SMP 

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: Modules linked in: kqemu ipw3945 nvidia(P) yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic pcmcia_core

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: CPU:    1

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: EIP:    0060:[<f8f44127>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: EFLAGS: 00010296   (2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #2)

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: EIP is at ipw_bg_disassociate+0x2a/0x31 [ipw3945]

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: eax: 00000001   ebx: f754ce10   ecx: f7787ef8   edx: 00000018

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: esi: f754ccc4   edi: f8f440fd   ebp: 00000000   esp: f7787f90

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: Process ipw3945/1 (pid: 2410, ti=f7786000 task=f743c070 task.ti=f7786000)

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: Stack: f786c1c0 f754e2f0 c012b554 ffffffff 00000246 c012e334 f786c1c0 f786c1c0 

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:        c012bc7c f7787fd0 c012bd36 00000000 f743c070 c012e221 f7787fc8 f7787fc8 

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:        f786c1c0 00000000 c012e159 c012e121 00000000 c0103c3b f7033d64 00000000 

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: Call Trace:

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012b554>] run_workqueue+0x73/0xf5

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012e334>] prepare_to_wait+0x12/0x49

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012bc7c>] worker_thread+0x0/0xc4

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012bd36>] worker_thread+0xba/0xc4

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012e221>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x35

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012e159>] kthread+0x38/0x5f

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c012e121>] kthread+0x0/0x5f

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  [<c0103c3b>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel:  =======================

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: Code: c3 56 53 8d b0 d4 e9 ff ff f6 86 31 05 00 00 02 75 1d 8d 98 20 eb ff ff 89 d8 e8 18 d3 4e c7 89 f0 e8 3b ff ff ff 89 d8 5b 5e e9 <c6> d2 4e c7 5b 5e c3 55 57 56 53 83 ec 0c 89 04 24 8b b8 f4 03 

Sep  5 23:35:53 gentoo kernel: EIP: [<f8f44127>] ipw_bg_disassociate+0x2a/0x31 [ipw3945] SS:ESP 0068:f7787f90

Sep  5 23:36:08 gentoo logger: acpid: received a shutdown request

Sep  5 23:36:08 gentoo init: Switching to runlevel: 0

Sep  5 23:36:16 gentoo ntpd[6233]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

Sep  5 23:36:17 gentoo gconfd (davide-6528): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly

Sep  5 23:36:17 gentoo gconfd (davide-6528): Exiting

Sep  5 23:36:23 gentoo rc-scripts: Error stopping gdm

Sep  5 23:36:32 gentoo logger: acpid: received a shutdown request

```

as you can see I tried to force the acpid to require a "clean" shutdown by pressing the power botton, but that was useless and I was forced to hard-reboot the system. The acpid log seems clean to me.

I am using the proprietary nvidia drivers version 100.14.09, but I have experienced this problems also with the nvidia drivers version 100.14.11. Recently I had a problem with freezing X with moving cursor which I fixed by updating the system BIOS, but this seems a very different problem to me. I think I didn't have this problem with the old kernel 2.6.21, but these issue is very rare (I only had 3 or less crashes in 2 weeks, using the computer 15 hours a day).

I am not asking you to google these errors for me (I know it's my homework to  :Very Happy:  ), but I would like someone more experienced than me to look at the log and tell me what would he look for if he had a similar problem. It seems to me that the error is in "ipw3945", but there is also a strange message from the nvidia module: I have similar messagges all around my system log, but they seems not to be directly linked with a crash (the L2 -> L1 messages appears also when there are no crashes, have also some occurence of the other too, but with different numbers). 

Thanks in advance.

I am including some extra infos (ask me if I miss something).

```

davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 31 Aug 2007 13:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/init.d/ipw3945d /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/init.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts blas cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gb gdbm gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber javascript jpeg kerberos lapack ldap mad midi mikmod mime mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mpi msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

davide@gentoo ~ $ lspci   

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

08:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

08:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

08:06.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 01)

```

```

davide@gentoo ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #2 SMP Sat Sep 1 12:31:45 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe80000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f65b0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 523904) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   523904

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   523904

On node 0 totalpages: 523904

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292227 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6580, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 7FE8B7DA, 0044 (r1 PTLTD  Capell00  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FE92DEE, 0074 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 7FE8C3BA, 6A34 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 INTL 20060608)

ACPI: FACS 7FE93FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FE92E62, 0068 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 7FE92ECA, 0038 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 7FE92F02, 003C (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: BOOT 7FE92FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 7FE92F70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8C1AC, 020A (r1 SataRe SataAhci     1000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8B81E, 04F6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 519811

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x800-32@60 pci=nommconf 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1828.821 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2071576k/2095616k available (3276k kernel code, 22808k reserved, 1446k data, 300k init, 1178112k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05a5000 - 0xc05f0000   ( 300 kB)

      .data : 0xc04330ab - 0xc059c8dc   (1446 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04330ab   (3276 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3662.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=7324251)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002940 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz stepping 08

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3657.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=7315399)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002940 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (7319.82 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=51

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd873, last bus=9

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Firmware left 0000:08:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #09 (-#0c) is hidden behind transparent bridge #08 (-#09) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 *6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A08

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid INT0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0103

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid SYN011E

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:00.0

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:04' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:06' and the driver 'system'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:06.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d2007000-d20077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 8c000000-8c0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 9, cardbus bridge: 0000:08:06.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

  MEM window: 90000000-93ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d2000000-d20fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0100 -> 0102)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[643f020018114084]

0000:00:1d.7 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G72 Board - hphbl10 , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d4c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd4f6, set palette = c00cd560

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI Error (evxfevnt-0186): Could not enable SleepButton event [20070126]

ACPI Warning (evxface-0145): Could not enable fixed event 3 [20070126]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

set_level status: 0

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

set_level status: 0

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8BF75, 01A3 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8BD14, 01DC (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8C118, 0094 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE8BEF0, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (49 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (27 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -454627369 ns)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd2006000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:16:D4:05:F4:6B

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x22

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf883a500 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf883a580 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf883a600 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf883a680 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9100824AS, 3.05, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9100824AS      3.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xd2404000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

i2c /dev entries driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xd2400000 irq 22

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 300k freed

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:08:06.0 [103c:30a5]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to ISA

Yenta TI: socket 0000:08:06.0, mfunc 0x01aa1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#08) from #09 to #0c

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:47:07 PDT 2007

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

QEMU Accelerator Module version 1.3.0, Copyright (c) 2005-2007 Fabrice Bellard

KQEMU installed, max_locked_mem=1036368kB.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 819272k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:819272k

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

```

Post Scrittum:

These errors are present since I bought my computer one year ago, with every linux version I tried (Ubuntu, Debian Etch, Arch Linux and others...). As I didn't had this problem while using Arch (but I was having the freezing X so I wasn't using Beryl at the time) I think they are unrelated with this issue:

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:00.0

```

----------

## hielvc

Make sure you dont have under "General setup>>[ ] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)" enabled in your kernel. I did this once and would get random dumps and freezes.

----------

## anthrax

Along with what hielvc mentions, I suspect your ipw3945 driver of buggyness. Try updating it to the very latest ~x86 version or try running with ndiswrapper until another release comes out. Running on the ~x86 nvidia driver might be a good thing to try....

Good Luck!

----------

## david_e

Thank you very much for your help.

It seems that it's a problem with the ipw3945 modules: "General setup>>[ ] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)" is disabled. The problem is that I am using the latest ipw3945 modules avaible:

```

davide@gentoo ~ $ eix ipw3945

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945

     Available versions:  1.0.5 1.2.0 [M]~1.2.1 {debug kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(22:59:15 08/30/07)(-debug kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

     Available versions:  1.13 1.14.2

     Installed versions:  1.14.2(00:46:17 07/28/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945d

     Available versions:  1.7.18 1.7.22-r4

     Installed versions:  1.7.22-r4(15:11:22 07/28/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

```

```

davide@gentoo profiles $ cat package.mask | grep -C 10 ipw3945

# Use mail-client/claws-mail - upstream changed application name after 2.6.0.

mail-client/sylpheed-claws

# Petteri R��ty <betelgeuse@gentoo.org> (24 May 2007)

# Doesn't compile atm. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164074

# for more details.

=app-text/jasperreports-1.0.1

# Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> (23 May 2007)

# Masked because 1.2.1 because it is broken

=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1

# Benedikt B��hm <hollow@gentoo.org> (22 May 2007)

# new version with experimental cmake patch for testing

=dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.10.00

# Stefan Briesenick <sbriesen@gentoo.org> (21 May 2007)

# due to popular wish in portage, but this driver seems

# to crash on recent kernels. If you like to test it,

# just unmask it locally.

=net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00_rc1

```

I will wait for the next crash: if the crash starts in the ipw3945 modules again I could go with the new wireless driver (iwlwifi) in the kernel tree (I have read somewhere that they should support the 3945 too, but they are not stable as the ipw3945 drivers are), or to ndiswrapper.

----------

## anthrax

I would go the ndiswrapper route for now until the new Intel driver stabilises. Hopefully that will nail it, then you can enjoy crashfreeness while development continues on the new Intel driver.

----------

## david_e

I have halted the migrating proces from the ipw3945 driver as I "was able" to reproduce the crashes very often (compared to what I was used to), using opengl "intensive" applications (doomsday). Actually, my brother was experiencing these crashes while using doomsday (I lent him my laptop a couple of times), but he didn't told me about these crashes till now (he is a windows guy so he is somehow accustumed to the crashes!  :Very Happy: ), so I was not able to locate a clear crash log from my syslogs, as I don't know the times and the days of these crashes.

The strange "NVRM" log entry at the beginning of the crash and the fact that these crashes seems to be related with the use of opengl apps made me think that, maybe the crash started in the nvidia module and then somehow it got the ipw3945 and the acpid crash (the latter with no apparent sign in the log messages). So I decided to move to the 100.14.11 drivers and test the "idle=poll" kernel option which is suggested from nvidia in case of stability issues. If my computer crashes again, with some strange log entry from NVRM I am going to ask NVIDIA to look at those and tell me what they are. If the issue is not related with the nvidia, but with the ipw3945, I will start using the ndiswrapper (the kernel modules are still very unstable I think). The whole thing is complicated by the fact that I have changed my BIOS image: I almost sure that ipw3945 was working well before: never had any problem in one year of use, with different distros. But with the new BIOS I could have exposed a bug in the driver...

Thanks again for your suggestions...

----------

